# I too am from the .org...



## A5295 (Nov 19, 2003)

Just checking everything out here...if you guys look for something like this, as far as diversified nissan groups, check out nissanx.com

just saying hey and what's up...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

What's up! This is my home as NissanForums lets Dallas Nissan Enthusiasts maintain a small portion of the forums. The group here is pretty damn cool and funny...check out the Off Topic section. 

Welcome!


----------



## Blitz96 (Oct 30, 2003)

hehe....i'm from the org too


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

+1 for a Maxima.org member


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

TofuShop said:


> +1 for a Maxima.org member


Same here.HEHE! :thumbup:


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

i am also from the org, i wonder if it was .com would we say we are from the com ?


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

wahtsup fellow orgers, im guessing the rest of you guys were experiencing withdrawal fromt he org so y ou headed over here just like me haha...anyway just sayiing whatsup !


----------



## Gibby (Mar 23, 2004)

Yup, from the org as well. Howdy.


----------



## bng4bk (Mar 18, 2004)

BNG4BK reporting in......Hey, I work with some good computer guys if the org needs assistance with their SQL server........ not that I think the do.....


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

from the ORG as well and I moderate this little corner of the site... welcome all! 

I hate it when the org is down, but so goes life. i'm sure a number of the newbies that run into this site first will benefit from all our knowledge.


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

these boards are great also, lets make sure we drop in to make the forums here even better.


----------



## mansurxk (Mar 23, 2004)

yup, giving it a shot, i need to cehck my PMs on the org, im looking for 97+ rims, it went out just as i clicked refresh to check th erest of mymessages...been 24 hours since it went down, wonder when its coming back up


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

I hope soon... I need it to prove a point... lol


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

what it do?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Swangin Chrome said:


> what it do?


 huh?


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

Aren't we all from the Org?


----------



## a32guy (Apr 3, 2004)

Org member here too 

I think this forum is more performance oriented and less altezza/tints/chrome rims oriented than the org


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

im from the org too. hello everybody.


----------



## Optimus310 (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi my name is *^^$6 and I'm addicted to Maxima.org


----------

